# DR/DP after 12 years



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there

I am a 38 year old from New Zealand.

I experienced dp for the first time when I was 21. It eventually went, but in the past two months it has returned with a vegence.

It was triggered by ill health and stress. I had a hard night drinking, and woke up one morning in a terrible state. Everything seemed unreal and sinister. I soldiered on for awhile, but I've had to take time off work cos it's so bad.

My symptoms are:

Feeling like i'm in a dream
Feeling disconnected from my loved ones
Constantly analysing my thoughts, my awareness, my mind in general
Extreme panic, nightmare feelings

I've been to the doctor, who presribed me paxil and diazapam. The paxil has taken the edge off a little, but is giving me really intense insomnia, which is making everythingh worse.

I'm a bit older than most on here as far as i can tell, but it's good to share.

Jojo


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

JoJo, I can totally relate. My dp came back after 12 years as well. I'm on Prozac and Klonopin, but my symptoms are pretty bad. Just kinda waiting for things to kick in. 3 weeks ago, I felt totally normal (as normal goes so it's really hard to be going through this right now. Anyway, I'm 53, so I have you beat age wise Hang in there. It went away once and it will go away again. Mine was also triggered by stress and anxiety. My therapist says it's really all it takes. Hopefully, neither one of us will have it for long, or it will at least reach a stage where it's more tolerable. The consant analyzing my thoughts is the part that drives me wild. Hate it and it's like almost painful to have thoughts. Can you relate to that? Scary, but we are not going crazy, so please keep saying that to yourself. Glad you are here. JenS


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a 38 year old from New Zealand.
> 
> ...


I experienced similar things. I wish the very best to you, NEVER EVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Jojo. 
Nice to see a fellow Kiwi on here. Hope you feel better soon! I have pretty much the same symptoms as you, and my thinking and OCD is just going out of control. Have you ever seen a therapist in NZ for treatment? Are there even therapists who specialise in treating DP?


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there tommy. I know the the phobic trust in auckland deal with dp, but they are the only ones I know of.
my psych didn't know what I was talking about!


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi jens, yes can relate to the "painful" thoughts. They are incessant and drive me nuts!


----------



## SeparateID (Aug 2, 2011)

I am new here , too, and I am 36. I have experienced it off and on since my teens. I decided to register because I am so glad to have found this discussion board, and wanted to post. I read some of the stories of people who were in the process of recovering or people who discussed why there is hope, and it is giving me relief to know that the symptoms are caused by anxiety/stress and will subside after the anxiety passes. Anyway I will go introduce myself in my own post! Just wanted to say that I noticed fewer older people on here too, but you aren't the only ones! This is a very uncomfortable problem, and it is nice to not be alone.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes welcome! I really feel for you. Sounds like you're going through hell at the moment. You are in my thoughts x


----------

